

The genesis of rsync - Andrew Tridgell's PhD thesis - soundsop
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://samba.org/~tridge/phd_thesis.pdf

======
MaysonL
<a href="<http://www.samba.org/~tridge/phd_thesis.pdf>">pdf link</a>

